# ISO apple cider recipes?



## EvoFX (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello i am looking for cider recipes, but with the base of apple juice. sadly we do not have cider were i live so ill have to use apple juice.
would it be possible to take a recipe online switch it to the juice and tinker with the brown sugar or sugar?


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to work at a small apple orchard and the cider was made with a very old apple press.  You just put the whole apples in, smash them (mechanically) and catch all the juices.  No other additives.  Apple juice is just watered down and filtered cider.  

So given that, maybe cider could be made from apple juice by just reducing it?


----------



## EvoFX (Dec 2, 2010)

hmm possible? i am going to experiment tomorrow


----------



## jabbur (Dec 2, 2010)

I would think you could sub apple juice for cider in any recipe.  While I find juice is sweeter than cider, if the recipe calls for honey or sugar, I would leave it out to start and add any in later to get the taste you want.


----------



## EvoFX (Dec 3, 2010)

i just gonna try to add the same stuff, but do some diluting with water and see what happens


----------

